# Cake decorating and sugarcraft



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

I recently started a course on basic cake covering and Icing techniques, and was wondering if there were any others out there who would like to share experiences and ideas. I know I could do with us much advice as possible.

Emma xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Emma
What a good idea !!!
I am sure you are doing well , I am doing a couple of weddding cakes at the moment, and I am finding getting the colours right a real job   , its burgundy, and it is so hard, any ideas would be a great help

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya
My Mum does a lot of cake making/decorating.. We always used to get probs with the colours too  
But now we don't, because we have found a cake craft  shop in the town (Luton) who you can buy the ready to roll icing (sugarpaste??) from, and they will make up the colours for you   

Maybe it's worth trying to see if there is anything like this near to you Jo


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,
I've just completed my first cake decorating and sugarcraft course, and was wondering - is there anything else you can do, any other courses, or is it best to just keep on practising until you get to a good level - good enough to make and sell cakes, for example?

Marie xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My Mum started with just doing the family occasions, but we do have a large family  
She then got so good that our friends asked who made the cakes etc
Then she progressed to selling cakes to the friends she has at work/church/brownies etc
The only monies she makes are all from friends of friends etc, she doesn't advertise herself


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have done quite a few differnt course, flower making, icing, edgings, all different one, so there are lots of different classes to do.
I started doing cakes the same way, now I advistise, its a little scary really, but they seem very happy with them , not sure my nerves are though  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If anyone knows any cake makers who do it for a hobby in Nottingham I am looking for a cake maker for my wedding cake, am on a small budget which is making it a nightmare - was thinking about buying 2 cakes from M&S and the tiers and getting a florist to do me a little flower arrangement on the top, have a photo of something I like but even doing it that way it'll cost £65-70 !!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone
Just finished that wedding cake with the dreaded burgundy icing 

Here is a picture of it nearly finished 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo

That cake looks stunning - i know that icing looked so difficult to do when you showed me a picture of it but you have done an excellent job, it looks like proper ribbon.

Well done clever clogs.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Jo that is amazing, you must be so patient.

Should think the bride will be thrilled to bits with that


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Girls, I have been worrying about this so much , just pleased it is all finished now 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

It will be an honour to do your babies cake Paula, an absolute honour  

Better go and get out the christening cake book.................................
(See I am just as positive )


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jo thats really lovely. I can see why you were worried but it has turned out brilliant. I am sure the bride will be over the moon with it.

Are you still ok to do our silver wedding cake?? 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh Jo...THAT CAKE IS STUNNING !  You are so clever 

Loadsa love
x xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim
You don't need to ask that, it goes without saying


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well Done Jo, The cake is absolutely stunning !!!

There is nothing like the feeling you have right now, is there hun !!  You should be sooo proud of yourself !!

Shelley Xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Shelley 
Thefeeling is great, just pleased it is all done, except , of course getting to the venue ! OMG another stress


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo can we see some other cakes?


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

WOW Jo the cake is amazing. My cousin's recent wedding in Scotland was burgundy colour for the flowers and the bridesmaids. Nothing like so lovely a cake. You simply are the best!

Fee xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wow Jo, that cake is STUNNING!        You're so so clever.  I only wish I was as good as you!    I had a burgendy theme for my wedding - why didnt I know you then?!! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Aww thanks Jac 

I will take you up on that Jac, I would be over the moon with a cake from you 

I will post some in the gallery for you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Jo

I found it     and wow that is some cake, beautiful !!  

Jac, you sound like me when it comes to tackling the cakes, I find it easier to tell Mark to grab himself a doughnut at the bakers 

Lodsa love
Jax
xxx

PS Jo hurry up with them pics


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lol Jac....and it would be Elmo probably   but it would be nice


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Aww thanks girls .I do really enjoy doing it, although I may get a lickle stressed  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello All you super clever peeps!

My sister has just announced she is getting married on the 14th May (loads of notice I know!) and we are trying to find the topper for her cake.  We want an elephant bride and groom but I cant find anyone who can make one anywhere.

Would anyone on here be able to make one?  We are willing to pay for whatever you need and of course your time.

Hope I have not been really cheeky!

Toni


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

My Dad does cakes too. He started in 1974 doing a cake decorating course and has been doing them ever since.

My wedding cake was a castle, it was fantastic. He's done some really fabulous ones over the years.

He doesnt use roll out icing unless requested though. He much prefers to work in royal icing. He has been selling cakes for as long as I can remeber. Keeps him in money to buy himself books, and keeps him out of mischief. He does them real cheap compared to the local bakers and cake decorating shops who chareg a small fortune. 

He tried to teach me a while ago but I dont have the power in my wrists to squeeze the piping bag for too long.

Wish I could do them though

Chris


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What a gorgeous cake!! I'm sending a jiffy bag over so I can have a slice  

I am starting sugarcraft in september


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oi!! Where has everyone gone


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi peeps!
I did not know there was a hobby section to chat on until tonight.
I love sugar craft.
I did a course about 10 years ago and did 3 years at evening class.
I made my own wedding cake and have made numerous friends' cakes over the years.
I mostly like doing wired sugar flower arrangements, and making them as realistic as possible. I also love talking to a friend and designing a unique cake for them. Alan Dunn is my inspiration - his books are amazing.

I don't do that many, as I do not have time. A wedding cake with the detail I like takes hours! My next one is for a colleague for September. Why do so many people want dark red roses - this will be the 4th cake I have done with red roses. They are tricky to get the depth of colour. I have found that you have to start with a deep pink sugar flower paste and then dust with a mixture of dark red tones, even a touch of black added in the mix as soon as the flower/petal is set enough to take dusting.
Steaming the flowers once fully hard over a kettle also helps to darken the effect.

I would love to post an image, but can't work out how to do it.

Love to hear of others projects.


----------

